# Round pot call blanks ?



## sprucegum (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't make calls but I sometimes offer blanks for sale. I have wondered if round pot call blanks would be of interest. It seems that cutting them with a hole saw mounted in a drill press would make more efficient use of the wood than cutting squares on a table saw. using a hole saw would allow targeting highly figured areas in the board and in the case of a board that is odd size it could allow for a higher yield. As I would use a drill press the hole saw could be used with or without a center drill. Opinions Please!


----------



## TMAC (Jun 28, 2015)

If they were 4" round they would be good. I would like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

I wouldn't buy round blanks. I only use square blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 28, 2015)

TMAC said:


> If they were 4" round they would be good. I would like that.


I think a 4" hole saw would cut just a hair undersize but a 4.5" should come out around 4.25".


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Come on call makers, how about the 4.25 diameter blanks? Dave, you might get some good feedback on THO site or OldGobbler.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2015)

It would be a shift in what folks are used to, As far as the waste savings cutting round blanks, I have to wonder if the time invested in punching round blanks would make up for it. Also, some of us buy pot call blanks with other uses in mind and for those round blanks wouldn't work for us, Plus if you have square blanks that don't sell they can always be cut into pen blanks or other stock. just my opinion....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Jonathan, why do you not like round blanks? Just wondering,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with Colin with a nice aspect of square blanks is they can be used for other things. When I sell a box of blanks I try to fill in any space with extra blanks of the same category. They may not have the "WOW" factor that the actual purchased blanks did. Then if the buyer chooses to not make calls with them, they are still good for a couple pen blanks to use or trade off later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2015)

I have wonder the same thing about duck call blanks. It wouldn't save any wood, but would save the call maker a bit of time, and give them a better idea of what the figure will look like, If I thought is was a plus for sales, I would certainly turn them into cylinders..... only takes a couple minutes each...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jun 28, 2015)

I would think a round blank would sell and as long as they are 4in round ,,,may not want to do the center hole as all makers don't have one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 28, 2015)

I may try a few just for kicks & giggles. I have a few dry curly maple boards that are warped beyond being useful for most projects. Just need to find my hole saws


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 28, 2015)

I prefer to start with square blanks because when I lay out my hole pattern I start at the center point which is easier to find when you can strike a line from corner to corner.

I guess if I had or made one of those fancy center finder thingies for round stock it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 28, 2015)

Like Scott said a round blank would make it very difficult for me to lay out my pattern. I can do it in a minute or so on a square blank but would have to do a lot more work to use a round blank.


----------



## TMAC (Jun 28, 2015)

Square blanks are easy to find center on by marking corner to corner but when I cast my cactus/alumilite blanks I do so in a 4" PVC cap. I have a round pattern laminated with my hole pattern that I just lay on top of the round blank. Works pretty quick actually.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

I use one of these when using round blanks, square to.
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D3098-Center-Finder/dp/B0000DD4KF


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 28, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Jonathan, why do you not like round blanks? Just wondering,



There's no real good reason for it I guess. They just throw me out of my routine. I have a center finder similar to the one you just linked, probably the same one, just yellow. The few pots I've turned that were rounded just got me kind of flustered. I have stops set up on my drill press so I can just put the piece on there, get my recess drilled to chuck it up, mark my holes, etc.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Jonathan.


----------

